# Couple of recent duck calls finished



## haddenhailers (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's a couple I've gotten done recently. First of some quilted big leaf maple stabilized and dyed black, with some mystery wood that's stabilized. The second call is crosscut spalted hackberry stabilized and dyed maroon from @dbroswoods and some crosscut hedge for the insert also from Mark!

Let me know what y'all think, and thanks for looking!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome beautiful wow is what I think. But that's just my opinion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 7, 2014)

Andrew you did it again them are some great looking calls!!! 

I am really liking this new old style calls.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 7, 2014)

dbroswoods said:


> Andrew you did it again them are some great looking calls!!!
> 
> I am really liking this new old style calls.
> 
> Mark



Thanks mark! I'm digging it too!

Andrew


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 7, 2014)

Pretty, I'm partial to that Hackberry in this one ! Beautiful finish !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice Andrew.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

Great looking calls, and the photography is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 8, 2014)

That ugly bearded feller in the reflection kind of detracts from the good looks of those calls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah Jonathon I know lol


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Great looking calls, and the photography is awesome.



Just a cellphone pic, but thank you sir!

Andrew


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> Just a cellphone pic....



Man that is so humiliating I can't come close to that with my 16 MP Nikon nor my Sony SLR!


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Man that is so humiliating I can't come close to that with my 16 MP Nikon nor my Sony SLR!



I use the camera plus app, and do very little editing to it. Seems to work real good


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Man that is so humiliating I can't come close to that with my 16 MP Nikon nor my Sony SLR!



What do you think of this picture Kevin? Two African Blackwood duck calls in my original shape. 

Andrew

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 8, 2014)

More importantly, how many times can you count Andrew in that picture? lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

The calls are off the charts man just drop-dead gorgeous. If I were the type that gets amorous with inanimate objects . . . . . 

The pic is amazing. I just gonna have to take a photo course or something.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The calls are off the charts man just drop-dead gorgeous. If I were the type that gets amorous with inanimate objects . . . . .
> 
> The pic is amazing. I just gonna have to take a photo course or something.



Just bring a case of bud light over and we can run through some things lol!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> Just bring a case of bud light over and we can run through some things lol!



Man I wish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 8, 2014)

There nice as always. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Apr 8, 2014)

Gotem laser engraved. Sorry for the crappy pic, raining outside so I'm stuck with fluorescent lighting!

Andrew

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------

